# Deadliest Catch



## NoR

Any of you watch *this* ? I confess I'm hooked. 

It's a pity that the BBC didn't make more of Trawlermen.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I've watched the series ever since it began, and find it great TV. 
I personally wouldn't do this job for any amount of money, and I have great respect for those who do. 
A pity about the commentary, I find it difficult to decipher the accent.
Pat


----------



## NoR

Isn't it a Scots guy who does the commentary? He hasn't a broad accent, not like Buckie or Fraserborough (_although that would be a laugh - did you see the subtitles on Trawlermen?)_

I have no problem understanding him.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

NoR said:


> Isn't it a Scots guy who does the commentary? He hasn't a broad accent, not like Buckie or Fraserborough (_although that would be a laugh - did you see the subtitles on Trawlermen?)_
> 
> I have no problem understanding him.


I normally have no problems with Scottish accents but this bloke has me flummoxed. Maybe its a combination of accent and volume..he does speak quietly. Its a pity, because it sometimes spoils the programme for me.
All credit however to the programme makers in every other aspect, the filming is superb.
Pat.


----------



## the brit

I guess you know that Captain Phil Harris who Captains The Cornelia Marie Died, from a Stroke, great series.


----------



## barrinoz

the brit said:


> I guess you know that Captain Phil Harris who Captains The Cornelia Marie Died, from a Stroke, great series.


No, we flipping well didn't and I've been following his progress since his transfer to hospital a few days ago on the series here. I was hoping he'd survive. Thanks for that! (Cloud). Mike Rowe is the commentator, isn't he. The guy who does "Dirty Jobs." Boy, I've got some respect for those guys. Well, all fishermen, really. Worth every penny they earn and then some.
barrinoz.


----------



## Alex Salmond

barrinoz said:


> No, we flipping well didn't and I've been following his progress since his transfer to hospital a few days ago on the series here. I was hoping he'd survive. Thanks for that! (Cloud). Mike Rowe is the commentator, isn't he. The guy who does "Dirty Jobs." Boy, I've got some respect for those guys. Well, all fishermen, really. Worth every penny they earn and then some.
> barrinoz.


Jeez theres always one isnt there ,he could have at least put up a "Spoiler Alert"before he told us its like when youve been avoiding the footie score all night cos your working and have taped the game to watch when you get home youve warned everyone not to tell you the score under pain of death, driving home oops better turn the radio off in case the sports news comes on,nearly home now hello game here i come! oh thats right got to stop at the garage for milk ,better get some chips to go with the beer for the game,"thatll be $10 please" says the nauseatingly cheerful pump jockey"shame the Warriors got beat eh!!"(Cloud)(EEK) I reckon revealing the score ,plot ,result etc... should be a hanging offence at the very least


----------



## barrinoz

Alex Salmond said:


> Jeez theres always one isnt there ,he could have at least put up a "Spoiler Alert"before he told us its like when youve been avoiding the footie score all night cos your working and have taped the game to watch when you get home youve warned everyone not to tell you the score under pain of death, driving home oops better turn the radio off in case the sports news comes on,nearly home now hello game here i come! oh thats right got to stop at the garage for milk ,better get some chips to go with the beer for the game,"thatll be $10 please" says the nauseatingly cheerful pump jockey"shame the Warriors got beat eh!!"(Cloud)(EEK) I reckon revealing the score ,plot ,result etc... should be a hanging offence at the very least


Yes, Mr. Salmond! Some very loud bells are a-ringing! (Jester).
To be fair to TheBrit, he's not to know which series we're watching and he didn't actually say when Phil died. Could have been two days ago. When did he die, Brit?
barrinoz.


----------



## Frank Holleran

barrinoz said:


> . When did he die, Brit?
> barrinoz.


Watched every series since the beginning, and Phil passed on middle of last series. Both sons have ownership of boat now and they are on their second skipper, coming to end of latest series....So don't know if they show different series in different parts of world.


----------



## brian3

phil died 09/02/2010 he did not own the c/m much prefer the scots commentater to the one they use in the us of a version so what about the bust up between the hanson's oops hope you are well john


----------



## E.Martin

Watched and enjoyed Deadliest Catch and Trawlermen, as a fisherman way back in the forties I have some idea what a dangerous job they do.
One time watching Deadliest Catch the ship was on her beam ends and broached too the camera was still working from way out on the port beam,I thought who the F..k is working the camera?
I think there is a bit of fake photography involved and that spoiled it for me.


----------



## brian3

they did a full prog on how they film no tricks big use of crane booms etc plus they have there own vessel plus aircraft i think they destroy about 400 cams. per series


----------



## barrinoz

brian3 said:


> phil died 09/02/2010 he did not own the c/m much prefer the scots commentater to the one they use in the us of a version so what about the bust up between the hanson's oops hope you are well john


Thanks for that Brian. I'm OK, thanks, mate. Like everyone else, we get so many repeats, even on Foxtel, we never know how up to date anything is. Maybe it's just me! Shame about Phil. Didn't know about the Hanson bust up either. I suppose that happened last year as well!
barrinoz.


----------



## the brit

Gentlemen i sincerely apologize to you all in letting you know Phil had passed away, for us over here it has been well over a year, near on two years since his passing and obviously a lack of judgement from this side of the Atlantic, not done intentionally, I again apologize to you all.


----------



## barrinoz

It's no big deal, Brit. I'm probably the only idiot on the planet who didn't know.
barrinoz.


----------



## amble

make new a trawlermen but put boats from south scottish border


----------



## Trawldoor

brit, you couldn't have known.....Anyway, your post said October 2011 as a post date. Phil's demise was on UK Sky Discovery long before that. Current series is on this years Opelio so I think that's early 2011. Suppose it depends on which channel you watch it on cos as I say Discovery in the UK is pretty much just behind the first transmission dates in the US
Cheers TD


----------

